# Sega megadrive flashback 2018 update



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 8, 2019)

Sega megadrive flashback 2018 update hi I'm now on my 3rd one 1st froze up after 10mins and 2nd had no pic on TV just sound after update is the 2018 eu update know for this as 1st updated fine then after a few days started to freeze after 10 mins so took back to shop got a new one updated it and then no pic so on 3rd one now and wanted to know if it's because it a newer model to my 1st as got my 1st in Dec 2018 many thanks


----------



## MB79 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi.
On your 3rd system have you done any update yet or is it still out the box new?
There have been some of us who have had it freeze after about 10 mins but normally we have been unlucky enough not to be able to return it due to other mods.
Mine was purchases around November/December last year and only started freezing last month. 
@rrifonas would be good to get involved in this as a lot of the recent updates have come from work done by him.
Just thinking you could be a good test to leave it be and play it as stock for a little while and see if freezing occurs. If it doesn't and then doing an update from here causes the freezing to start, then maybe the view that it is a hardware issue might not be so??


----------



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 8, 2019)

MB79 said:


> Hi.
> On your 3rd system have you done any update yet or is it still out the box new?
> There have been some of us who have had it freeze after about 10 mins but normally we have been unlucky enough not to be able to return it due to other mods.
> Mine was purchases around November/December last year and only started freezing last month.
> ...


Thanks buddy 1st was fine when updated for about a weeks then got the freezing issues then 2nd one today got no pic out put to tv after update just sound only want the sd slot unlocked to play roms off sd lol many thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joeyramone82 said:


> Thanks buddy 1st was fine when updated for about a weeks then got the freezing issues then 2nd one today got no pic out put to tv after update just sound only want the sd slot unlocked to play roms off sd lol many thanks


A week lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joeyramone82 said:


> Thanks buddy 1st was fine when updated for about a weeks then got the freezing issues then 2nd one today got no pic out put to tv after update just sound only want the sd slot unlocked to play roms off sd lol many thanks


A week


Joeyramone82 said:


> Thanks buddy 1st was fine when updated for about a weeks then got the freezing issues then 2nd one today got no pic out put to tv after update just sound only want the sd slot unlocked to play roms off sd lol many thanks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Would need the eu update as im in uk many thanks


----------



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 9, 2019)

Joeyramone82 said:


> Thanks buddy 1st was fine when updated for about a weeks then got the freezing issues then 2nd one today got no pic out put to tv after update just sound only want the sd slot unlocked to play roms off sd lol many thanks
> 
> Hi @rrifonas do you have a link to the eu update file please just the one to unlock sd slot many thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## rrifonas (Apr 9, 2019)

@MB79 is right. I would keep the console without any update for some time.
My console also freezes after 10 minutes, even with the original firmware. Anyways, it would be a good test to keep the console with the original firmware for a while, and see if it will freeze.

If you just want to unlock the SD Card you can try using the first update released by WD_GASTER2.


----------



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 9, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> @MB79 is right. I would keep the console without any update for some time.
> My console also freezes after 10 minutes, even with the original firmware. Anyways, it would be a good test to keep the console with the original firmware for a while, and see if it will freeze.
> 
> If you just want to unlock the SD Card you can try using the first update released by WD_GASTER2.


 Thanks do you hsve a link to the eu update please many thanks


----------



## rrifonas (Apr 9, 2019)

This post has the original links in the quote. As the update only changes ahe 'data' partition, it should be the same for the US and EU version.

My system is the US version, but the EU version is exactly the same except for the emulator partition.


----------



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 9, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> This post has the original links in the quote. As the update only changes ahe 'data' partition, it should be the same for the US and EU version.
> 
> My system is the US version, but the EU version is exactly the same except for the emulator partition.


Thanks for ur help buddy how do you run mega cd games as iv put the bios in the game folder under Mega_cd_e then all the roms folder theres 4 files a cue ccd sub img but still can get to run am i doing something wrong many thanks


----------



## MB79 (Apr 9, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> For Sega CD support, copy the BIOS files (BIOS_CD_U.bin, BIOS_CD_J.bin and BIOS_CD_E.bin) to the same folder as the games.



Hi 

To get Sega CD (which is the same as Mega CD if I remember correctly) working you need all three bios in the folder and named as above. If you don't have all three it doesn't work - I know this as I made the same mistake!!
Worth having a read of the other two threads on here for the 2018 version as most the answers are on them, including about changing the Rom names in .cue file as game folder on SD card can not have spaces in name - hopefully that sounds helpful rather than rude.


----------



## Joeyramone82 (Apr 9, 2019)

MB79 said:


> Hi
> 
> To get Sega CD (which is the same as Mega CD if I remember correctly) working you need all three bios in the folder and named as above. If you don't have all three it doesn't work - I know this as I made the same mistake!!
> Worth having a read of the other two threads on here for the 2018 version as most the answers are on them, including about changing the Rom names in .cue file as game folder on SD card can not have spaces in name - hopefully that sounds helpful rather than rude.


Thanks buddy ill have a mess about see if i can suss it out lol many thanks


----------



## BobSega (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi, i have sega mega drive flashback and i have problem with update. I bought pure new console, i did everything as instruction said, step by step ..but when i put SD CARD 2 GB to slot and switch concole on nothing change..any upgrading info, any info in menu about sd card. Do you know how can i resolve this problem?


----------



## broie (Dec 19, 2019)

BobSega said:


> Hi, i have sega mega drive flashback and i have problem with update. I bought pure new console, i did everything as instruction said, step by step ..but when i put SD CARD 2 GB to slot and switch concole on nothing change..any upgrading info, any info in menu about sd card. Do you know how can i resolve this problem?


Were you trying to put on the custom firmware in the other thread? I had this problem yesterday and I used the Genesis one instead of the mega drive version and that worked.


----------



## BobSega (Dec 21, 2019)

broie said:


> Were you trying to put on the custom firmware in the other thread? I had this problem yesterday and I used the Genesis one instead of the mega drive version and that worked.


Do you have any link to this custom firmware? I just used the one from atgames website. i would be very happy to get from you some help


----------



## Dropczusz (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi I have a big problem with sega mega drive flashback. Every time I plug console to TV i see logo atgames and it is all. My console hasn't got a SD card mode.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2020)

Hm, if you see the AT Games logo you should avoid it. If you buy it and you know what to expect, don't be surprised when it goes sideways.


----------

